
Practical tools to inspire your work - octobereleven
https://claritask.com/blog/ways-to-lead-an-inspired-life-and-work-better
======
octobereleven
I wrote this as a reminder for myself, more than anything.

This is a collection of doable _things_ I've picked up along the way — things
that have truly helped me whenever the going got rough.

One caveat here is that, it's best to practice these habits when we're doing
great. Even though they work when we're feeling down, it's best not to get
there in the first place.

Hope you enjoy it.

Let me know if I missed something.

Here's the tweet if you want to RT
[https://twitter.com/claritask_app/status/1096500529281290241](https://twitter.com/claritask_app/status/1096500529281290241)

